# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Petites annonces >  Rechercher des cours gratuits sans condition d'auteur

## Moutaallime

Bonjour,

Il n y a pas des annonces pour des auteurs qui autorisent d'utiliser (copier, modifier, diffuser...) leurs cours, existants sur internet, gratuitement sans condition ou restriction ?

Je veux trouver des documents (tutoriel, cours, articles) de plusieurs thmes (java, C, C++, php ou des matires diverses) en informatique qui peuvent tre utiliss pour des buts commerciales ou non commerciales avec l'accord explicite de l'auteur.

Qui a trouv ?

----------


## gangsoleil

Bonjour,

En gros, tu cherches une personne qui aurait fait un cours que tu puisses t'approprier sans citer tes sources ?? A moins que je n'ai mal compris, je ne vois pas qui ferait ca non.

----------


## Moutaallime

Bonjour,

Oui, si l'auteur du cours original m'autorise de ne pas citer ma source donc il n'y a pas de problme.

Je cherche des sources de cours que je peux les utiliser librement sans des restrictions pour gagner du temps sans dpasser les limites des autres.

Par exemple l'auteur est d'accord de donner des copies de son cours au publique gratuitement sans des conditions. Et chacun considre sa copie comme son propre cours donc il peut  son tour le modifier, l'amliorer, le diffuser... pour des objectifs diverses (enseignement, encadrement, travail dans une entreprise et/ou autres...).

Et pourquoi pas pour des objectifs commerciales.

Cela permet de gagner du temps sans tre besoin de recrire un cours similaire  partir de zro.

Tout simplement, il faut avoir un *auteur gnreux* qui veut donner de l'aide.

Quels sont vos avis/propositions ?

Merci.

----------


## LooserBoy

:8O: 

Faire un support de cours/formation, comme tu le dis toi-mme, ncessite du temps, du travail de recherche et documentation, de la rdaction,...

Connais-tu le proverbe: "Toute peine mrite salaire" ?

Des personnes, d'une grande magnanimit, acceptent de fournir *GRATUITEMENT* leur support  condition d'indiquer la source originale.

A moins de vouloir s'approprier personnellement les bnfices du travail des autres (ce qui est parfaitement immoral), je ne vois pas o est le problme d'utiliser leur support et de citer ces sources.

----------


## CodeurPlusPlus

Il existe du code sous GPL, alors pourquoi pas des cours sous GPL.

Passe devant, nous te suivons  ::mrgreen::

----------


## transgohan

C'est totalement diffrent d'un code...
Le code tu vas par exemple le faire pour le plaisir durant tes temps libre.

Or l'enseignement gnralement c'est un mtier et durant tes temps libres... Bah tu prpares ton prochain enseignement !

Je rajouterai que la majorit des enseignants qui ne bossent pas les soirs et weekends sont ceux qui justement reprennent les cours des autres (bonjour l'intgration des connaissances... a donne pas envie de suivre un cours dont ils ne se sont pas appropries les connaissances) ou bien qui n'amliorent pas leurs cours d'une anne sur l'autre.
Bon petit coup de gueule qui n'a peut tre rien  faire ici... Mais a me monte toujours au nez ce genre de discussion o on dit que les enseignants ils ont des super vacances et patati et patata...

Un cours a se construit ! C'est ton caractre, ta faon d'enseigner !  ::cry:: 
Sinon autour les foutre devant une vido ou leur dire de lire des livres sur le sujet et aller au bar au bout de la rue...

Bref... Soit il est temps de se remettre en question, soit il est temps de changer de mtier.

Bien sr ces commentaires n'engagent que moi.

----------


## virginieh

> Par exemple l'auteur est d'accord de donner des copies de son cours au publique gratuitement sans des conditions. Et chacun considre sa copie comme son propre cours donc il peut  son tour le modifier, l'amliorer, le diffuser... pour des objectifs diverses (enseignement, encadrement, travail dans une entreprise et/ou autres...).
> 
> *Et pourquoi pas pour des objectifs commerciales.*





> Connais-tu le proverbe: "Toute peine mrite salaire" ?


Mais justement pour la peine qu'il se sera donne pour s'approprier des formation faites par d'autre (et qu'il se donne mme pas la peine de chercher puisqu'il nous demande de le faire  sa place) il compte bien en avoir un de salaire.

(Il y a pas si longtemps il y avait un mairie qui payait des 10aine de millier d'euro pour photocopier une page du dictionnaire, tu devrais commencer par les contacter)

----------

